# Leave me alone.



## Encolpius

Grüß Gott, wenn jemand auf deinen Nerven geht, kann man sagen: *Gib mir Ruhe!*  Das ist, was ich in einem Lehrbuch gefunden habe. Danke.


----------



## bearded

Auch _Lass mich in Frieden!_


----------



## perpend

... wenn jemand *dir* auf die Nerven geht ...

"Gib mir (etwas) Ruhe!" klingt, für mich, richtig.

Vielleicht auch:
Hau hier ab!
Lass mich alleine!

EDIT: Crossed with bearded. Lass mich in Frieden!


----------



## Kajjo

_ Gib mir Ruhe!_

Nein, das ist nicht idiomatisch. Ich habe es noch nie gehört. Ich schlage vor, das Lehrbuch auszutauschen. Ich verstehe nie, warum solche Lehrbücher nicht vorher von Muttersprachlern geprüft werden.

Solch eine Wendung wäre allenfalls möglich, wenn es scherzhaft gemeint ist in einem erweitertem Kontext wie _"Oh Herr, bitte gib mir Ruhe!"_

_Sei still! _[idiomatisch, z.B. Mutter zu Kind]
_Sei leise!
Gib (endlich) Ruhe! _[klingt altmodisch]

_Lass mich in Ruhe!_ [störe mich nicht weiter]


----------



## perpend

Wirklich, Kajjo? "Gib mir (etwas) Ruhe" käme nie über deine Lippen?


----------



## Kajjo

Niemals, nein. Als "typische Phrase eines Lehrbuchs" ist es einfach nur absurd.

Es gibt Dutzende idiomatischere Arten, Ruhe zu fordern. Dies hier ist definitiv nicht standardsprachlich für mich, sondern allenfalls irgendwas Dialektales oder aus einem größeren Kontext gerissen.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, in welchen Sprechsituationen sich andere Muttersprachler diese Wendung so für sich genommen vorstellen können sollten.


----------



## perpend

Okay, then. That's quite a bold statement. I have heard "Gib mir Ruhe" in Bavaria to mean "leave me alone".

EDIT: Cross-posted with Kajjo.


----------



## Encolpius

perpend said:


> Okay, then. That's quite a bold statement. I have heard "*Gib mir Ruhe" in Bavaria* to mean "leave me alone".
> 
> EDIT: Cross-posted with Kajjo.



Ach so, das könnte dann eine gute Antwort sein, warum der Lehrbuch bizarre Ausdrücke enthält. Wir und Tschechen lieben Süddeutsch.


----------



## bearded

Der englische Ausdruck 'leave me alone' ist scheinbar drastischer,  als die deutschen Ausdrücke es sind. In Deutschland darf die lästige Person weiter hier/dabei sein, soweit sie nicht stört.  In GB/USA muss sie weg. (Oder es klingt zumindest so).


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, BM, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Die beiden Wendungen sind ohnehin keine wirklich gute Übersetzung voneinander. Noch ein Minuspunkt für dieses "Lehrbuch".

_Lass mich in Ruhe!
Hau ab! _[strong]
_Verpiss dich!_ [strong, rude]


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> keine wirklich gute Übersetzung


 Im WRDictionary steht - unter 'Frieden' : _lass mich in Frieden = leave me alone.  _Auch ein Minuspunkt.


----------



## Kajjo

_Lass mich in Frieden/Ruhe!
Leave me alone!_

Das passt schon ganz gut!


----------



## Encolpius

Kajjo said:


> _ ... Gib (endlich) Ruhe! _[klingt altmodisch]



Zwar altmodisch, aber es gibt es.


----------



## manfy

Encolpius said:


> Ach so, das könnte dann eine gute Antwort sein, warum der Lehrbuch bizarre Ausdrücke enthält. Wir und Tschechen lieben Süddeutsch.


 
Verständlicherweise! Speziell in Tschechien muss es durch die K&K Monarchie einen starken sprachlichen Einfluss gegeben haben. Ungarn hat sich damals wahrscheinlich sprachlich weniger anpassen müssen, aber wenn, dann wohl eher an das Deutsch des bairischen Dialektraums.

"Gib a Ruah" ist sehr, sehr idiomatisch im Dialekt - Bayern und Österreich. Aber auch dort wäre die standardsprachliche Übersetzung "Gib eine Ruhe!" komplett falsch.
"Gib Ruhe!" als Befehl in verärgertem Ton ist ganz normal und auch nicht veraltet.

Eventuell ist auch "Gima'a Ruah" oder "Gimarua", also ausgesprochen wie ein Wort, im Dialekt und Umgangssprache denkbar, das man als "Gib mir eine Ruhe" übersetzen (jedoch nicht standardsprachlich anwenden) könnte.

PS: Da ich gerade Kajjos "Lass mich in Ruhe!" gesehen habe:
Wir lieben unseren Dativ im bairischen Dialekt! "Lass mich in Ruhe" existiert zwar, wird aber viel öfter als "Lass mir meine Ruhe!" ausgedrückt.


----------



## Kajjo

Encolpius said:


> Zwar altmodisch, aber es gibt es.


Ja, aber ohne "mir" dazwischen!


----------



## Demiurg

Um es noch mal zusammenzufassen:

_Lass mich in Ruhe! 
Lass mir meine Ruhe! 
Gib (endlich) Ruhe! 
Gib mir Ruhe! 
_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> _Gib (endlich) Ruhe! _[*klingt altmodisch*]


Kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Encolpius

Vielen Dank allerseits, ich habe alles verstanden!


----------



## berndf

Encolpius said:


> Grüß Gott, wenn jemand auf deinen Nerven geht, kann man sagen: *Gib mir Ruhe!*


In a Czech textbook, could it possibly be a misunderstanding of Austrian/Bavarian _Gib a Rua_ which means_ Gib eine Ruhe_ and not _Gib mir Ruhe_ which would be _Gib ma Rua_? In connected speech, _Gib a_ and _Gib ma_ could sound very similar.


----------



## Encolpius

Berndf, I do not know. 
Idioms are my hobby so I know how difficult it is to get rid of idioms from your mother tongue. I have checked the half of the book and have found only 2 mistakes, so it is a good result, I think. Of course a native would find a lot more mistakes, it would be fantastic to have it checked by him. But now I am sure if a Czech/Pole will say "Gib mir Ruhe" how to respond. We do not have it in Hungarian either.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Doesn't *Gib Ruhe!* mean _*Be quiet!*_?


----------



## berndf

It means "stop complaining/arguing/begging/grouching/pestering/etc".


----------



## manfy

Right!
But I agree that "_Lass mich in Ruhe!_" and "_Gib (endlich) Ruhe!_" convey a slightly different idea. The former expresses "Stop bothering me" with an implied "or better yet, go away!" and the latter explicitly excludes the "go away" message.


----------



## bearded

@manfy
You seem to agree on what I wrote in #9.  But the problem now is:  does ''leave me alone'' in English really mean ''go away'' according to the common understanding? Or just ''don't bother me''?


----------



## manfy

In my experience, "leave me alone" is used in 2 flavours:
1) let me be, don't bother me, etc. without explicit need or request to get out of her sight
2) the more literal meaning of go away, get out of here, take a hike, etc


----------



## Encolpius

How about some context?


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> 2) the more literal meaning of go away, get out of here, take a hike, etc


How should that be more literal? There is nothing in "Gib Ruhe" that has anything to do with moving away. And also in a non literal sense I do not perceive any such connotation.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> How should that be more literal? There is nothing in "Gib Ruhe" that has anything to do with moving away. And also in a non literal sense I do not perceive any such connotation.


 
That was only in reference to the English expression.

* "leave me alone" in the literal sense of "I want to be alone / get out of my sight"
Scenario: lover's quarrel, she realizes she can't win, starts crying and rushes off to the bedroom
he follows after 5minutes cool-off to apologize

she: Leave me alone!
he: Come on, Baby...
she: I said, leave me alone!!! You hear me? Get the f**k out!
In German you might hear "Lass mich in Ruhe" or the less ambiguous "Lass mich allein!" and if necessary "Hau ab!"

* "leave me alone" in the sense of "Let me be / Don't bother me"
Scenario: Office with 4 tables head to head, 4 guys working on the PC; worker B has no clue and asks A every 5minutes a distracting question

A: Leave me alone! I'm busy.
B: Come on! You worked on that yesterday - you should know what to do.
A: Please leave me alone! I have to get this data out within the hour and I need my peace for this.
In German you might hear "Lass mich in Ruh' " or "Stör mich nicht"
Personally, I might use the dialectal "Gib a Rua" here too, but not "Gib Ruhe"

* "Gib Ruhe / Gebt Ruhe" with meaning "Shut up / stop making noise"
I'd use it in a large presentation, when one or some people talk loudly near me or pester me and when I'm trying to listen to the speaker

* "Gib Ruhe / Gebt Ruhe" with meaning "stop driving me crazy"
movie theater, kid is wiggling in the chair and eats potatoe chips noisily, etc. just next to me


----------



## Encolpius

Jetzt fällt mir ein, ob "Geben Sie Ruhe" auch möglich ist? Stilistisch.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> That was only in reference the English expression.


Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## manfy

No problem! Das dachte ich mir schon.



Encolpius said:


> Jetzt fällt mir ein, ob "Geben Sie Ruhe" auch möglich ist? Stilistisch.


 
Ja, das passt gut (zumindest im Süden).
Dies wird auch oft auf spezifische Themen bezogen, z.B.:
Ein neuer Mitarbeiter nervt nun schon seit 2Wochen alle Kollegen mit seiner Krankheitsgeschichte und expliziten Details während der Mittagspause; irgendwann reicht's mir:

ich: "Jetzt geben Sie endlich mal Ruhe mit diesen Krankheitsgeschichten! Da vergeht einem ja der Appetit."
(Please, leave me alone/stop pestering us with your adventures in surgery -- at least while I'm eating!)


----------



## Encolpius

Ein schönes konkretes Beispiel, manfy!


----------



## manfy

Tja, und die beste Übersetzung fällt einem - wie immer - erst ganz zum Schluss ein:
"Gib Ruhe / Geben Sie Ruhe" can be quite faithfully rendered as "Give it a rest!" (this works in all of my "Gib Ruhe"-examples above)


----------



## Encolpius

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht off-topic aber habe einen anderen Ausdruck im Buch gefunden: *Gir Ruhe damit*. Ist es möglich?


----------



## Kajjo

_Gib Ruhe damit!_

This is OK, if there is a topic about which he shall shut up.


----------



## berndf

*Moderator note: See also this thread.*


----------

